# Problem with Itazte CLK 1280



## Robert Howes (3/1/15)

A couple of months ago I purchased an Itazte CLK for the wife to use with the iclear 16 atty. However the center pin doesn't seem to make connection with the i16. Works fine with all my 501 Atties but the wife doesn't want big bulky Nautalis tanks or dripping atties (plus it looks silly). Has anyone else encountered the same problem and is there a fix


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/15)

I had the same problem with my iStick and I saw a solution on the forum... Just take a small screwdriver and work that brass pin you are pointing to up. It worked for my iStick. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Robert Howes (3/1/15)

Thanks Rob. Tried your advise and didnt work but it did show me the real problem. That center pin is so loose it just sink to the bottom. The 501 threads work because they screw on the inside and go all the way to the bottom position but the i16 screws on the outside and doesnt go down far enough to make contact. Think I purchased a dud, unless the i16 isnt suppose to work with it but then why would it have the thread for it??


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

Like @Rob Fisher said, you can raise the positive pin of the mod slightly with some gentle encouragement using something with a sharp point, I use a sharp pointed tweezers. Alternatively you can also adjust the centre pin on the atomizer itself by pulling it out about 1mm with tweezers or needle nose pliers, it will then set itself to the correct depth when you mount it on the battery

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks Rob. Tried your advise and didnt work but it did show me the real problem. That center pin is so loose it just sink to the bottom. The 501 threads work because they screw on the inside and go all the way to the bottom position but the i16 screws on the outside and doesnt go down far enough to make contact. Think I purchased a dud, unless the i16 isnt suppose to work with it but then why would it have the thread for it??



If the 510 keeps going down when you lift it, then you will need something *non conductive* to wedge underneath - an o-ring is ideal, but for that you may need to disassemble the device. An easier (albeit more hacky) solution would be to take part of a matchstick/toothpick and try to push it underneath the 510 so that it is raised slightly - you will have to do this on opposite sides to make sure it stays centered

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Robert Howes (3/1/15)

Thanks BBee. Tried that too but no Joy.

I have a few i16's and all work perfectly on other mods but not with the CLK.

Think I will have to take it back (i don't keep invoices) or the Mrs will have to get used to the look and feel of the Nautilus on that little mod, lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

the big Nautilus looks a bit out of place one there, the mini looks so much better

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

